

Ask HN: Will mobile support for logins be coming soon? - zaphar

I sometimes browse HN on my android phone. I'm not sure what percentage of the readership does so but I'm sure it will be growing. I noticed however that at least on my android phone browser logins don't work. Is there any desire to support mobile browsers for HN?
======
thwarted
I've had this problem too. I'd rather it not present the ability to login
rather than make it look like it's going to work and then not. I assume it's a
bug.

------
mahmud
Ummm, I use Opera on my Sony Ericsson W995; works like a charm.

